# Problème d'encodage avec emacs



## alexh (5 Novembre 2003)

J'ai installé emacs via fink. Mon problème est que tous les caractères accentués dans emacs se transforment dans d'autres éditeurs en des ÂÈ et autres joyeusetés et je n'arrive pas y remédier...

Qqun' a une idée ?

merci


----------



## tehem (6 Novembre 2003)

bon courage!

j'ai deja poster   2 messages a ce sujet mais il n'y pas eu d'echo...

tout ce que j'ai pu trouve c'est :
ca

et 

ca

trouve tout recemment, j'ai pas encore pu verifier


----------



## alexh (6 Novembre 2003)

finalement j'ai viré emacs 

et j'utilise l'éditeur d'xcode. Dommage, il n'y a pas encore de module pour colorer le tex, mais au moins je gère facilement mon encodage...


----------



## fredz (12 Novembre 2003)

Bonne pioche pour les liens ; je confirme, ça marche très bien (attention, on est en iso-8859, et non en mac-roman).


----------



## tehem (13 Novembre 2003)

ceci dis ca marche a l'edition, mais a l'enregistrement des fichiers j'ai systematiquement un message qui me demande de confirmer l'encodage.
ensuite si je tente d'ouvrir le fichier avec une autre appli ca me met des caracteres cabalistique.

m'en suis rendu compte en voulant tester XUL: je cree mon fichier XUL, je met un accent,  j'enregistre (demande de confirmation) et quand je lis le fichier avec Mozilla, je me retrouve avec des ? et des \ et d'autres miseres...


----------

